# Great weekend.



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Heidi with a verry nice Warthog.


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Great hunting guys!
Awesome pig Heidi :thumbs_up


----------



## Fulldraw1982 (Nov 25, 2005)

Nice Hog! Congrats, I'd love to make Africa a destination some day!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Stefan, alias Mogodu with a Warthog shot with his 70# Elite E-500.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Frikkie with an awsome Kudubull shot with Phillip's 80# Bowtech Samson.


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Baie Mooi Bossie en Heidi en die ander lyk ek is voor op die wa geluk aan die ander ook dan die kakste deel is Maandag terug by werklikheid maar dit is seker hoekom ons dit doen
Groete sien julle dalk nog einde September


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Belinda with Impala that was shot with her PSE X-forse.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Fulldraw1982 said:


> Nice Hog! Congrats, I'd love to make Africa a destination some day!


Just book and come over. I can guaranty you that you will be back here the next year and the next. :wink:


----------



## Fulldraw1982 (Nov 25, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> Just book and come over. I can guaranty you that you will be back here the next year and the next. :wink:


With Kudu's like that.........Who can resist:thumbs_up


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Phillip shot this Warthog with his brand new X-force he got the previous day.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Fulldraw1982 said:


> With Kudu's like that.........Who can resist:thumbs_up


You right they are beautiful. But there is even nicer ones there. We measured this bull at 54". The owner says that there is bulls that will measure 60". Now that is a sight.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Leon was fortunate enough to get two Warthogs and a nice impala.


----------



## Fulldraw1982 (Nov 25, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> You right they are beautiful. But there is even nicer ones there. We measured this bull at 54". The owner says that there is bulls that will measure 60". Now that is a sight.


Great photos everyone! 60" Bulls I'm there!


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice Kudu.

54" is a very respectable measurement.
Where were these animals hunted?


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> Nice Kudu.
> 
> 54" is a very respectable measurement.
> Where were these animals hunted?


They are from Baobab Safari's Gravelotte. We have hunted there three times this year.


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey Bosman,

Congrats to all to the successful hunts.
Great pics.
You guys can be lucky to have this variety of game and bowhunting facilities.
Hope to hunt on the black continent soon again.
Take care guys ...
...and keep us updated with your nice hunting stories and pi(g)cs


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

nimrod-100 said:


> Hey Bosman,
> 
> Congrats to all to the successful hunts.
> Great pics.
> ...


Thanx Frank. We will.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Baie geluk met die great trofees!!! Ja nee, sou wat wou gee om daar te wees!


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*very lekker....*

Good huntin Guys and Gals:greenwithenvy::cheers:..... great to see the ladies givin it "Stick". You lads better look sharp, I can see who's all about bring home the bacon.:wink:

Spatan in the U.k:cocktail:


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Congrats,

Lyk of julle 'n lekker jag agter die rug het.

Groete

Gerhard


----------

